# Returning to Search Results



## ShellBob65 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question, but I can't seem to figure it out myself and I haven't been able to find an answer on the boards.

When I perform a search, for example "pork chops", it will give me several threads that contain my terms.  I then go into a thread and read it all the way through to see what it says.  The problem is that once I have gone into the thread, there seems to be no way back to the search results without paging back through all of the pages of the thread that I just read...and some of them are pretty lengthy, LOL!

Is there an easier way to do this?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2007)

On your back button you should be able to click on the arrow and it will show you a list of where you just were. Then you can choose the appropriate page and just go straight there. Does that help?


----------



## ShellBob65 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, Alix...I'll try that when I'm not too busy at work...oddly enough, they tend to want me to actually do what they pay me for.  Oh Well!  It funds my cooking!!


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't you hate it when people are unreasonable?   Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------

